

Ask HN: Idea for startup: Comment Tracker - noor420

So I have this problem:<p>I write a lot of comments on the web. But its hard to keep track if someone has replied back to my comments.<p>So maybe you hackers can come up with a solution?:<p>Maybe make a firefox toolbar that tracks all of this and alerts you in real-time whenever someone replies back to my comments.
======
Alex3917
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/backtype>

~~~
noor420
great!

can't wait for this to launch.

~~~
konsl
Thanks for the interest -- we'll be launching soon so keep a lookout on HN

~~~
sameerpatel
Excellent - looking forward to seeing what you guys cook up.

------
catone
<http://co.mments.com>

<http://commentful.blogflux.com/>

<http://www.cocomment.com/>

I've had limited success with all of them -- but I also haven't tried any of
them in a couple of years.

------
sameerpatel
For comments that have RSS feeds, you can add it to zaptxt to monitor via
Skype, IM, Email, Mobile. No FF toolbar, but a browser bookmarket is available

------
kobs
<http://wiki.co.mments.com/Introduction>

